# Anybody heard of this new antioxidant?  Marine-D3



## amateurmale (Oct 7, 2013)

Rare Undersea Discovery Could Extend Your Life by 10, 20 or 30 Years | How Life Works

Marine D3 « | Best Supplements Reviewed

Marine-D3 aims to be able to do the seemingly impossible… prevent and even reverse the aging process. Seems too good to be true? With most fish oils it is. Supplement companies often make unsubstantiated claims about what their products are able to do. They don’t have scientific research or clinical studies backing any of these “miracle pills”.

So that’s why I’m always skeptical when it comes to looking at a product that is supposedly able to reverse the effects of aging. I’m going to meticulously go through how this product works and what the ingredients will actually be able to do for you.

So let’s get started, shall we?

What is Marine-D3?

Marine-D3 is a fish oil supplement that comes by way of Nugenics, a supplement company that’s been in business for the past few years. They are not the longest running supplement producer out there, but they have quickly built a reputation of doing everything the right way. All of their products are made with the highest quality ingredients and are backed by solid scientific research. Marine-D3 is no different.

Like I said before, Marine-D3 tries to slow and reverse the effects that accompany aging. We’re talking about loss of eyesight, heightened blood pressure, loss of skin elasticity, and even digestive problems. These conditions are caused by free radicals that actually destroy healthy cells in your body and cause them to become damaged (which can lead to chronic inflammation, which is a hot topic I discuss in several greens drinks reviews). Marine-D3′s fish oil caps are extremely rich in antioxidants which fights free radicals in the human body, preventing oxidization and the destruction of healthy cells.

Ingredients

The ingredients put the “marine” in Marine-D3. Two of the three main active ingredients in Marine-D3 actually come from the ocean depths, and are recognized as superantioxidants by medical experts. The first ingredient is a brown seaweed known as Seanol-P, which is 7 times more potent than the typical Seanol-F.

Seanol-F is much less expensive and effective than Seanol-P. Most supplements on the market take the easy way out and use Seanol-F. To put it in perspective, Seanol-P is much more effective as an antioxidant than green tea, blueberries, or even the coveted acai berry.

Calamarine is the second ingredient in Marine-D3. Also sourced from the ocean, this is actually squid oil. So I guess you could call Marine-D3 a squid oil pill? Calamarine is up to 85% more effective than traditional fish or krill oil and contains a high dosage of Omega-3 fatty acids.

These two ingredients are excellent Omega-3 sources. Why is this important? A diet that is too high in Omega-6 without enough Omega-3 can be detrimental to your overall health. This is where a lot of fish oil supplements fail, in my opinion. They don’t provide enough Omega-3 per serving. Since we already get so much Omega-6 in our diet, we need to balance everything out with a healthy dose of Omega-3.

The last active ingredient in Marine-D3 prevents skin, bone, and joint conditions. It’s called Vitamin D3 (this is where the D3 in Marine-D3 comes from). For those of you chained to a desk all day, this will also help replicate the effects of getting vitamin d from the sun.

Combined, all three ingredients help you form more robust cells that resist the effects of free radicals and oxidation throughout your body… something that happens more and more as you get older.

Well does it work?

There is strong scientific evidence, meta analysis, and clinical studies that all support the claims that Marine-D3 slows and reverses the effects of aging. In addition, I have personally seen the effects of this supplement work very well with my parents. They both are in their late 60′s and have actually had several nagging ailments completely disappear over the course of two years while using Marine-D3.

Keep in mind, however, that there is no guarantee of specific results with Marine-D3 and results may vary for you.

Who is Marine-D3 for?

Anyone who is looking to prevent the effects of aging and preserve their health should take Marine-D3. It doesn’t really matter if you’re young or old, Marine-D3 can reverse your current problems associated with aging or prevent them as the years go by.

Pros and Cons

Pros:

Marine-D3 utilizes 3 active ingredients that work in perfect harmony to slow and reverse the effects of aging.

All of the ingredients come from quality sources and are high-quality in nature.

Marine-D3 is much more potent than similar products for the same price.

No fishy aftertaste or the horrid “fish burps” that come with fish oil pills.

There is a 60-day, money back guarantee if you’re not satisfied with this supplement.

Cons:

You have to take two tablets per serving, instead of just one. However, the tablets are small and easy to swallow.



Sources:
Krill Oil Benefits: http://www.livestrong.com/article/328485-what-are-the-benefits-of-krill-oil-supplements/Krill Oil Benefits II: http://www.livestrong.com/article/313541-what-are-the-benefits-of-krill-oil/
Medical Benefits of Krill Oil: http://www.livestrong.com/article/304767-the-medical-benefits-of-krill-oil/
Krill Oil Information: http://www.livestrong.com/article/188972-krill-oil-information-benefits/
Seanol vs. Seanol-f: http://www.livestrong.com/article/551899-difference-between-seanol-seanol-f/


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds interesting but i is a sponsored ad.  Amazon reviews are all over the place.  If you try it please let us know how goes.  Another thing you may want to look into is Pycnogenol (pine tree bark).  Numerous clinical studies have been done on everything from cancer, free radicals,  metabolic syndrome, cholesterol,  high blood pressure, the list goes on and on, and its cheap.  I am going to run this on my next blast and try to get some intra blood work done.  Looks very promising!

Pine bark extract shows benefits against metabolic syndrome: Human data

02.05.98 - Pine bark extract is a potent antioxidant, and may help boost the effects of vitamin C and other antioxidants, UC Berkeley scientists report


----------

